# Furry Aqua Teen Hunger Force Episode



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Turn on Adult Swim right now, they're playing right this minute.

Funny shit.


----------



## Nikolai (Jan 13, 2009)

As soon as this gets out onto the internet, someone post a link please. I'll want to actually watch this, even if it's for the sake of being 'furry'.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

It really isn't much, but we're talking about furries. Any tiny amount of media attention is going to make most of them freak out.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah we've been through the 'oh god it's awful!' 'shut up it's funny!' and all permutations of this argument every time this airs on every furry forum ever.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Really? Because I'm pretty sure this was a new episode, but nice try.


----------



## Nocturnowl357 (Jan 13, 2009)

I saw it a few months back. Kinda wierd but then again almost EVERY ATHF episode is wierd.  Wasn't really ABOUT furries as much as a side feature or something


----------



## AlexInsane (Jan 13, 2009)

ATHF - The Facepalm episode.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 13, 2009)

Nocturnowl357 said:


> Wasn't really ABOUT furries as much as a side feature or something



Pretty much. It's an episode where Carl buys a recorder (the flute thing that kids play in elementary school) because the commercial tells him it will get him laid, but it turns out to be some kind of alien device that takes over his body and forces him to dance and play the recorder.

And the recorder music for some reason causes a ton of fursuiters to show up and party.

Don't really get it, but it's there, anyway.


----------



## Magikian (Jan 13, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Pretty much. It's an episode where Carl buys a recorder (the flute thing that kids play in elementary school) because the commercial tells him it will get him laid, but it turns out to be some kind of alien device that takes over his body and forces him to dance and play the recorder.
> 
> And the recorder music for some reason causes a ton of fursuiters to show up and party.
> 
> Don't really get it, but it's there, anyway.



Haha, that seems about right.

Was he playing rave music on the recorder?


----------



## TwilightV (Jan 13, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> ATHF - The Facepalm episode.



^This is what they need to rise from the festering cesspool that they've become.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 14, 2009)

Furry ATHF episode failed horribly at making fun of furries.

It's not like lampooning the fandom would even be difficult or anything.  ATHF just totally missed the mark IMO.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 14, 2009)

It was just weird for the sake of weird, they weren't trying to make any kind of statement. Dot, dash, period.

Seriously, this is ATHF we're talking about, since when has there ever been a point to it?


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 14, 2009)

ATHF has made no sense whatsoever. There are a few points of just random wtf humor that's funny for about a few seconds...and that's all. 
Really it's a cult fan base keeping it alive.


----------



## Dayken (Jan 14, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> ATHF has made no sense whatsoever. There are a few points of just random wtf humor that's funny for about a few seconds...and that's all.
> Really it's a cult fan base keeping it alive.



As lame as it's gotten in recent years, it could be worse. Much worse.

It could be Tim and Eric.


----------



## Azure (Jan 14, 2009)

They were way off the mark, in my opinion.  That show hasn't been relevant since the third season.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 14, 2009)

AlexInsane said:


> A FACEPALM.



THIS IS WHAT I DO WHEN I READ UR POSTS



Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Furry ATHF episode failed horribly at making fun of furries.
> 
> It's not like lampooning the fandom would even be difficult or anything.  ATHF just totally missed the mark IMO.



They weren't lampooning anything. It's not The Daily Show. It's a cartoon about food people. If you want to make fun of furries, make your own web show 2.0 Internet people.



Dayken said:


> As lame as it's gotten in recent years, it could be worse. Much worse.
> 
> It could be Tim and Eric.



Hater. Hate a little more, maybe then you'll get your OWN show. :C

Also, LemurMan, when was the ATHF relevant? How can it be?


----------



## ZigZag13 (Jan 14, 2009)

...This premiered _early last year._


----------



## Tycho (Jan 14, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> If you want to make fun of furries, make your own web show 2.0 Internet people.



...hmmm.

This must happen, if it has not already.


----------



## protocollie (Jan 14, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Really? Because I'm pretty sure this was a new episode, but nice try.


No, really, you'd be wrong. Sarcasm's cool though.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 14, 2009)

Eh, I was fairly disappointed in the episode, personally. I was expecting them to do a hilarious roast, and if anything they actually portrayed them in a fairly POSITIVE light (which doesn't really work with a show like ATHF).


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 14, 2009)

ZigZag13 said:


> ...This premiered _early last year._



Fantastic, here's your READING LITERACY cookie.



			
				OP said:
			
		

> Turn on Adult Swim right now, they're playing right this minute.



I didn't say it was new, when it was posted I posted it because it was playing at that time and figured people would like to see it. God forbid I try to be NICE every once in a while, right?



> No, really, you'd be wrong. Sarcasm's cool though.



Well, I'm sorry for not brushing up on my _ATHF Air Dates _class. My b, Mr. Super Cool DJ Man (lol, dj).



> It could be Tim and Eric.



*HOW IS THIS EVEN ON TV*



> ATHF has made no sense whatsoever. There are a few points of just random wtf humor that's funny for about a few seconds...and that's all.
> Really it's a cult fan base keeping it alive.



It's a 15 minute long TV show, what did you expect? A story line?


----------



## Skittle (Jan 14, 2009)

ATHF is only amusing when you are stoned or shitfaced.

Tim and Eric...I found WTF amusing when I was 95% asleep and partially stoned.


----------



## AlexX (Jan 14, 2009)

Kesteh said:


> ATHF has made no sense whatsoever.


Well, if nothing else it makes more sense than Superjail.

Then again, Neon Genesis Evangelon makes more sense than Superjail... And is more worthy of watching (even if you hate anime)... Yeah, Superjail sucks. >.>


----------



## pheonix (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw it and it's not bad, but I don't really like ATHF all that much anyway. Oh no we're getting attention, ready the bawwwing laser! 

Superjail kicks ass!


----------



## protocollie (Jan 15, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> Well, I'm sorry for not brushing up on my _ATHF Air Dates _class. My b, Mr. Super Cool DJ Man (lol, dj).



Contrary to what you may believe, being an ass to everyone doesn't make you cool. It just makes you an ass.

Not that you care, I'm sure, but you might wanna think about it.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

skittle said:


> ATHF is only amusing when you are stoned or shitfaced.
> 
> Tim and Eric...I found WTF amusing when I was 95% asleep and partially stoned.



Why do people say this.

I don't touch ganja and I laugh at these shows.

You are the reason TV Guide and Entertainment Weekly call the [adult swim] programming "stoner humor".

I don't know why these journalists haven't heard of absurdism.

Like the thing I'm supposed to laugh at when I'm sober is "According to Jim".


----------



## protocollie (Jan 16, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> Like the thing I'm supposed to laugh at when I'm sober is "According to Jim".



We should be best friends.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 16, 2009)

protocollie said:


> We should be best friends.



I thought we were. I'm sure there are a lot of people unsatisfied that John Belushi was the one who died.

Still, I love attention.


----------



## Armaetus (Jan 16, 2009)

Typical furry cliches as it seems to be described as. Not any better than the CSI episode where it made fursuiters seem like a goddamn cult.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Typical furry cliches as it seems to be described as. Not any better than the CSI episode where it made fursuiters seem like a goddamn cult.



It wasn't like CSI at all. 

What the fuck are you people on about.

It's a cartoon.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Jan 17, 2009)

mrchris said:


> Typical furry cliches as it seems to be described as. Not any better than the CSI episode where it made fursuiters seem like a goddamn cult.



FINALLY, COME ON. WHY DID IT TAKE SO LONG FOR SOMEONE TO GET PISSED OFF?

That being said, chill your nips. I love your logic... oh wait, there isn't any. Furries are in it so it's BAD _OH NO_


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Attorney At Lawl said:


> FINALLY, COME ON. WHY DID IT TAKE SO LONG FOR SOMEONE TO GET PISSED OFF?
> 
> That being said, chill your nips. I love your logic... oh wait, there isn't any. Furries are in it so it's BAD _OH NO_



I was pretty pissed back there, but not for the reason you cited.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

The furries in that episode could have been substituted for with just about anything.  Narutards.  Star Wars stormtroopers.  A Civil War re-enactment group.  Girl Scouts.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> The _______ in that episode could have been substituted for with just about anything.  Narutards.  Star Wars stormtroopers.  A Civil War re-enactment group.  Girl Scouts.



That's every ATHF episode.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

Load_Blown said:


> That's every ATHF episode.



Also, the wires that were crawling into Carl's mouth = fucking creepy.  I seriously can't look at a recorder the same way again.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Tycho The Itinerant said:


> Also, the wires that were crawling into Carl's mouth = fucking creepy.  I seriously can't look at a recorder the same way again.



Recorders are creepy. And sound bad.

JUST LIKE MADONNA. 

*Rimshot*

*rimjob*


----------



## Teracat (Jan 17, 2009)

That's kinda sad when you can't even make fun of furries properly.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Teracat said:


> That's kinda sad when you can't even make fun of furries properly.



What the fuck

Did you not hear what I said

That wasn't their intention

Holy shit are you all blind

ATHF is incapable of any analysis whatsoever

Imma bout to hulk out


----------



## Corto (Jan 17, 2009)

I don't get your point. Is your point that ATHF is good because it's too bad to be bad? Because that's a stupid point.


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jan 17, 2009)

Corto said:


> I don't get your point. Is your point that ATHF is good because it's too bad to be bad? Because that's a stupid point.



I don't know who you're talking to, but no. That is not the point I am trying to make, at least.

I think ATHF is not like a movie that can be analyzed. The whole point of the show is to generate laughs and income. Anything that looks like parody probably only is because it was funny. ATHF is not political or progressive or whatever.


----------



## brrrr (Jan 17, 2009)

ATHF doesn't make fun of anything ever. Their primary goal is to be the most fucking random thing on television and hope people laugh at it.

Do people seriously think they were trying to take a shot at furries? srsly? 

lol


----------



## Aurali (Jan 17, 2009)

brrrr said:


> ATHF doesn't make fun of anything ever. Their primary goal is to be the most fucking random thing on television and hope people laugh at it.
> 
> Do people seriously think they were trying to take a shot at furries? srsly?
> 
> lol



what's sad is my 6 year old sister always made me record the show when I lived at home.. some of it's funny, some of it makes me wonder who was high on what..



Attorney At Lawl said:


> Really? Because I'm pretty sure this was a new episode, but nice try.



Released: February 17, 2008 Not even close to being new..


----------



## Tycho (Jan 17, 2009)

brrrr said:


> Do people seriously think they were trying to take a shot at furries? srsly?



Not really, but we were hoping...


----------

